# Reptiles ain't reptiles!



## NicG (Oct 24, 2014)

http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/there-s-no-such-thing-reptiles-any-more-and-here-s-why


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 24, 2014)

lol, I was just going to post that
http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/there-s-no-such-thing-reptiles-any-more-and-here-s-why


----------



## Thyla (Oct 24, 2014)

So reptiles are plesiomorphic. I learnt that at uni about five years ago. Nothing new about that. 'Reptile' is just a convenient term ingrained in our society and is easy to use in everyday conversations without going into detailed explanations.


----------



## arevenant (Oct 24, 2014)

Reptile isn't a taxonomic classification though, it's merely a generic term given to a taxonomic branch. Just like all bugs and insects are called bugs and insects, but are not single taxonomic classifications, just a generic term given to entire branches.
This argument is entirely redundant.


----------



## NicG (Dec 9, 2014)

I think what's notable here, particularly to a layman such as myself, is that crocodiles and turtles are more closely related to birds than they are to snakes or lizards.


----------



## arevenant (Dec 9, 2014)

some branches have evolved further than others away from the root species...


----------

